# Don't buy beetle headlights from winpower!!!



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

Well... for the 2nd time I got a pair of WinPower Headlights...

The first pair of headlights had a problem: it was not possible to adjust the lightbeam up/down right/left...

So I ordered a second pair of headlights...

Now that is the result:



i tried to use the screws on the rear side of the left headlight to higher or lower the lightbeam... doesn't work.

then i realized that the motor from the left headlight has come out from it's plastic hole... because if i try to lower the lightbeam from inside the car using the knob i can hear the motor but nothing happens (on the right headlight i can hear the motor and the lightbeam lowers)

I asked the company WinPower to send me a working one as this is broken... they want me to send the headlights back to China... and I should pay the shipping costs...

So... warning... I don't suggest you to buy from WinPower!!!

If you buy from them you will get no warranty...

Do you know what the answer to my email was? "Many people bought this Headlights and no other had any problem"...

Oh yes... so if any other people don't have problem then I also cannot afford to have any problem...

It is better to invest more money and buy the original Xeno headlights from Volkswagen


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Said it in the other thread but I'll say it here too lol, retrofit > cheap Chinese knockoffs

posted using tapatalk


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

maybe try lowing the right headlight level same as the left headlight.. problem sloved lol

good luck.. ask them to pay 50% of the retrun shipping cost.. see if they accept it or not...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

PooLeArMor said:


> maybe try lowing the right headlight level same as the left headlight.. problem sloved lol
> 
> good luck.. ask them to pay 50% of the retrun shipping cost.. see if they accept it or not...


If you paid thru PayPal, go through them. You will have to pay for the return of the headlights, I'm sure,
unless the original ad said they would pay for it and I don't believe it did. The pick-up problem might have
something to do with the fact that the USPS actually delivers, and not the Chinese express company, but
in any case, send them back with a tracking number that PayPal will also want access to. PayPal is great
to deal with concerning problems. They got me back the $1,100 I sent for brakes in our classified section
that some guy named Roger tried to rip me off for....by sending a phony trucker's Bill of Lading # to 
PayPal. Other times I have had success with PayPal also. P.S.- Make sure you explain fully everything that
has occurred from start to finish with your order. If Win Power says, after inspecting the latest set, that you
did something to damage the unit, and you state that you didn't, you'll get a full refund, including the shipping
charges since they do usually lean heavily toward the buyer. I once received a watch that was supposed to be
new, but wasn't, and when the seller wouldn't refund my payment, PayPal did.....and get this, when I told 
PayPal where I should send the used watch back to, they said keep it...along with the full refund.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

So far, out of the 10 or so people I've seen/heard of getting these, this is the only negative feedback. Seems like the same thing with any massively produced item. A few out of so many will have defects. Goes for any country that exports. Could have been shipping damage too, I wouldn't go flaming a company.
My .02

-Wes


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

misterwes said:


> So far, out of the 10 or so people I've seen/heard of getting these, this is the only negative feedback. Seems like the same thing with any massively produced item. A few out of so many will have defects. Goes for any country that exports. Could have been shipping damage too, I wouldn't go flaming a company.
> My .02
> 
> -Wes


I agree. First off, they plainly state that return shipping is the buyer's responsibility. Did also note that
they have a 100% rating with E-bay. As I stated, he should get in touch with PayPal which is connected at
the hip to E-bay. If after following the PayPal complaint procedure, Win Power's response isn't to his
satisfaction, the dispute can be elevated to a claim with PayPal having the final decision. The only thing
I would add is that Win Power plainly states that the return of the item is the buyer's responsibility and
going on about not having it picked up for him isn't going to be an acceptable complaint. Follow the steps
laid out by PayPal and I'm sure he will get a complete refund. Then he will be free to buy OEM lights from
VW since we all know how perfect everything they supply is. If I would have had access to PayPal after all
the crap VW had put me through, it would have saved me a lot of grief, that's for sure.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

sorry you had problems with yours...I have had no problems with mine that I got last week


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

It seems that the problem got solved... but not thanks to WinPower...

The motor on the left headlight was not connected inside its "hole"

Practice the left headlight was too low because the plastic side of the motor was not inserted in the hole.

My mechanician did the work, in 5 minutes the job was done.

Most probably during the shipping someone did something bad to my package


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

zetagemini said:


> It seems that the problem got solved... but not thanks to WinPower...
> 
> The motor on the left headlight was not connected inside its "hole"
> 
> ...


All's well that ends well!


----------



## Rafusca (Apr 23, 2016)

zetagemini,

Do you still have your beetle with the WP lights? Working so far? Satisfied?
Im thinking in upgrade my halogens...


----------



## Rafusca (Apr 23, 2016)

Better...
Taking advantage of the gorup:
How are your WP headlights so far?


----------



## karistep (Jun 14, 2014)

*Winpower kit issue*

first let me wish you an happy new year.

2 years ago I have bought a hid light kit for my beetle and till now I'm very satisfied.

First I start to have left low beam issue. I have no more left low beam. Seems that no signal comes from the BCM J519 to the low beam connector.

Does the winpower has drained to much power and damaged the BCM ? (seems that there is no fuse for low beam)

Another issue is coming now . The beam system seems to be mad on both side when I switch on the low beam. 

Check that video

https://youtu.be/_cfkbMyd1pE

I have the same issue when I remove the hid. (so it is no link to high drain)

I do not know what make this blinking noise inside the winpower HID.



Any idea on the two topics ?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Did you say that when you removed the defective WinPower lights and reinstalled the factory halogens, you now have the same issue?


----------



## karistep (Jun 14, 2014)

I still have no low beam on left side after reinstall original units.

The problem that appears on the video is with the winpower only.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

karistep said:


> I still have no low beam on left side after reinstall original units.
> 
> The problem that appears on the video is with the winpower only.


First conduct some troubleshooting to determine (rule out) components/issues. Try swapping your halogen head lamps ( use your right lamp)and see if the problem is with the lamp or connection. If you still have no low beam, take a very close look at your connecton (pins/wires).

If you have already done this, I apologize.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

If this schematic is correct, check the fuse(s) in question.

http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/showthread.php/82122-Fuse-Box-Diagram-for-2012-Beetle

I believe this is the fuse box that is under the hood, somewhere near the battery or there is another under the dash (behind access panel drawer). I believe it is a pain to get to. These fuses can blow if you plug/unplug with power on.

Check blue fuses 5 and 7...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

My friend said the fuses you need are under the dash, driver side, near door pillar. According to 2 schematics, low beams are numbers 20 and 21... If it is a fuse problem...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

The WinPower lamp appears to be blinking (high-low shutter opening and closing rapidly). Since you have no low beam power, maybe low beam fuse blown.


----------

